# Can I filter file type in nfs?



## tanakorn (Jan 27, 2010)

I exported my disk as an nfs. Now I want to control the users to save only some types of file to my disk (by considering the extension of the files). Are there any ways to do this?

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 27, 2010)

Nope. Filtering by file extension is pretty useless anyway. What's stopping a user from renaming a file to an extension that's allowed?


----------



## tanakorn (Jan 27, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Nope. Filtering by file extension is pretty useless anyway. What's stopping a user from renaming a file to an extension that's allowed?


Yes, it's useless. Users just change the file name, however it's requirement of my clients. They found that samba has this feature so they require it in their nfs.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 27, 2010)

tanakorn said:
			
		

> Yes, it's useless. Users just change the file name, however it's requirement of my clients.


Wrong reason to implement it. Educate your client.



> They found that samba has this feature so they require it in their nfs.


I'm assuming they're referring to the "veto files" option?

What are they trying to achieve?


----------



## tanakorn (Jan 27, 2010)

Yes, they mean veto file option. I know that it also accepts the forbidden files from users but it doesn't show when users list it. They don't care about this. 

Thank you for your answers.


----------

